# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Active hormone per 100mg. This may help your cycles!

## BajanBastard

Thought this might help those who, like me, cycle by calculating the actual amount of active hormone per 100mg instead of just the drug and ester, 400mg of test prop gives you more active testosterone than a longer ester than say the undecanoate ester. (20% difference!)

Milligrams below are the estimated amount of active hormone per 100mg of hormone and ester.

Boldenone base: 100mg 
Boldenone acetate: 83mg
Boldenone Propionate : 80mg
Boldenone Cypionate : 69mg
Boldenone Undecylenate: 61mg

Clostebol Base: 100mg
Clostebol Acetate: 84mg
Clostebol Enanthate : 72mg

Drostanolone Base: 100mg
Drostanolone Propionate: 80mg
Drostanolone Enanthate: 71mg

Methenolone Base: 100mg
Methenolone Acetate: 82mg
Methenolone Enanthate: 71mg

Nandrolone Base: 100mg
Nandrolone Cypionate: 69mg
Nandrolone Phenylpropionate: 63mg
Nandrolone Decanoate: 62mg
Nandrolone Undecylenate: 60mg
Nandrolone Laurate: 56mg

Stenbolone Base: 100mg
Stenbolone Acetate: 84mg

Testosterone Base: 100mg
Testosterone Acetate: 83mg
Testosterone Propionate : 80mg
Testosterone Isocaproate: 72mg
Testosterone Enanthate : 70mg
Testosterone Cypionate : 69mg
Testosterone Phenylpropionate: 66mg
Testosterone Decanoate: 62mg
Testosterone Undecanoate: 61mg

Trenbolone Base: 100mg
Trenbolone Acetate: 83mg
Trenbolone Enanthate: 68mg
Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzyl Carbonate: 65mg*
Trenbolone cyclohexylmethylcarbonate: 65mg*

*Same.

----------


## trisdog

nice to know!

----------


## WEBB

nive post man...i used to do what i am sure most people on here do and just go by what it says on the vial...say i am doing 250mg of test e twice a week i used to say i was doing 500mg a week of enanthate ...but now i do what you are refering to and use active amounts instead...this a great complete list, i am copying it and pasting it in my own file....Thanks bro...

----------


## DDDNTZ

So I'm really only using 420mg of Test E and even less Eq? That is if I'm using 600Test E and 500Eq/wk?

----------


## SPIKE

Great elaborate list, will help many.

Thanks Big!!!

----------


## Superhuman

now, will this differ depending on who makes it? for example, would a pharmaceutical-grade test enanthate and a UGL test enanthat have the same have the same active amount?

----------


## mwolffey

thanks big

----------


## BajanBastard

> now, will this differ depending on who makes it? for example, would a pharmaceutical-grade test enanthate and a UGL test enanthat have the same have the same active amount?


That all get their raws from the same place so no. This is just how much active hormone, you get with each ester.

----------


## Pinnacle

> That all get their raws from the same place so no. This is just how much active hormone, you get with each ester.


So what's your thoughts on dosing?I mean if you run 500 mgs Test E weekly,do you take the above list into account actually and say run 700 mgs to make up the differnce?I do,not only with injectables,but more so with orals.


~Pinnacle~

----------


## WEBB

would oral be different than this list cause they are 17aa...or is it the same as the above list????

----------


## Pinnacle

> would oral be different than this list cause they are 17aa...or is it the same as the above list????


I didn't mean to confuse anyone.When I was referring to orals,I should have elaborated somewhat.Most orals that make their first pass through the liver loose 20-25 % bio-availablity.So I dose accordly to that.


~Pinnacle~

----------


## WEBB

ok, i thought you meant that they also have a different active dosage other than the bit they lose through there first pass...i read into things to much :LOL:

----------


## Swifto

Very useful information.

----------


## goose

But it`s a good point,I mean the guys on here that do oral winny at 50mg each day,is just a waste,and it`s these guys giving winny a bad name,when it`s Actually it`s a pure muscle builder that you can add muscle in a cutter.

----------


## Swifto

> I didn't mean to confuse anyone.When I was referring to orals,I should have elaborated somewhat.Most orals that make their first pass through the liver loose 20-25 % bio-availablity.So I dose accordly to that.
> 
> 
> ~Pinnacle~


One could also do this when taking Winstrol . There isnt a lot of difference. I've been told that there is a 17% increase in nitrogen retention when injecting the compound, when comparing to administering it orally.

This rule would apply well, when taking Winstrol orally. If your taking it orally, take slightly more.

----------


## BADASS323

very usefull.right now i'm doing 500mgs wk test-e,which by your scale would only equal to 350mgs of actual test.should i adjust accordingly?this is the first time this has been explained in such detail so i'm wondering if this is takin into account in the "first cycle" information or if you run 500mgs of total product inculding esters & such? thanks...

----------


## goose

> very usefull.right now i'm doing 500mgs wk test-e,which by your scale would only equal to 350mgs of actual test.should i adjust accordingly?this is the first time this has been explained in such detail so i'm wondering if this is takin into account in the "first cycle" information or if you run 500mgs of total product inculding esters & such? thanks...



This is part why guys like anthony roberts only use test prop,also why it`s quite important to front load test E if you dont take this in account.

----------


## BADASS323

> This is part why guys like anthony roberts only use test prop,also why it`s quite important to front load test E if you dont take this in account.


no offence bro.,but that dident answer my question.i'm in week 5 of 12,test-e.now i find i'm acctually on 350mgs wk. do i adjust accordingly or stay the same? much respect...

----------


## goose

> no offence bro.,but that dident answer my question.i'm in week 5 of 12,test-e.now i find i'm acctually on 350mgs wk. do i adjust accordingly or stay the same? much respect...




Well dosage is a personal thing,if your growing,and it sounds like your first cycle,and with great diet you should grow like a bean,I don`t think you should increase,as this is needed in furture cycles.

----------


## BADASS323

> Well dosage is a personal thing,if your growing,and it sounds like your first cycle,and with great diet you should grow like a bean,I don`t think you should increase,as this is needed in furture cycles.


thanks bro.

----------


## BajanBastard

> So what's your thoughts on dosing?I mean if you run 500 mgs Test E weekly,do you take the above list into account actually and say run 700 mgs to make up the differnce?I do,not only with injectables,but more so with orals.
> 
> 
> ~Pinnacle~


Orals? Interesting Pinn.

When you think about it, users would say i'm using 500mg of tren E, test E, per week another user would say they are using the exact dosages but with ace and prop, but no notices that the second user is actually getting significantly more active hormone in his cycle. 

Perfect example is my next cycle; i used 700mg of the acetate per week before which yielded aprox. 581mg of trenbolone . Now i'm planning on using the enanthate at 1000mg per week, it looks like im taking 300mg more tren right? However looking at it from my perspective the tren E yields aprox. 680mg tren weekly, compared to the acetate its a 99 mg difference! Yet i was reading 'that's a shitload of tren!'

----------


## SpeedDemon

Thanks!

----------


## ianchov

Very useful thread big k.l.g..!!

Even very important..


Thanks and keep up the good work  :Wink:

----------


## BG

Great post, I knew there was a lost because of molecular weight of the ester but never knew how much.

----------


## *Narkissos*

Great thread.. think i'll move it to the educational forum.. 

Whatcha think?

----------


## Mighty Joe

Oustanding post!!!

----------


## BajanBastard

Yeah that can work, also change the title to *ESTER SECRETS REVELED BY ROSS!* so it will get 10k times the hits it's getting now.

----------


## Pro_built7

This is great stuff I never knew how much was lost straight and to the point, ya move it nark. this is very useful info.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Yeah that can work, also change the title to *ESTER SECRETS REVELED BY ROSS!* so it will get 10k times the hits it's getting now.


LMAO!

Thread moved

Narkissos

----------


## C_Bino

Thanks Big. Good stuff, I tend to dose orals according to degradation. Will try with injectables next time. Thanks again.

----------


## Titan1

wrong 100mg of test enathate gives you 90mg of pure test and 100mg of test undecaonate 75mg so many numbers here are totaly wrong and i got the info from the manufacturer of testo-viron and Nebido(test undecaonate injects)

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

So how much "active steroid " is actually in cypionate (testabol 200)????
I thought that it was 72mg per 100mg....
I am going to be doing my first cycle here in like 2 months and need to know how I should dose.... How does everyone else dose????

If I planned on doing 500mg/wk of test c. for 12 wks - should I now do 725mg/wk???? Or maybe - front load @725mg/wk #1 and 500mg/wk thereafter??????? Thanks for some feedback.

----------


## fireman25

yes im new at this so can aneyone tell me anything about megestrol ac 40mg my doctor gave me them for my appetite im taking 800mg day if aneyone can give aney info i appreciate

----------


## Big

> yes im new at this so can aneyone tell me anything about megestrol ac 40mg my doctor gave me them for my appetite im taking 800mg day if aneyone can give aney info i appreciate


for starters, how about not bumping a 2 year old thread that doesn't even relate to your question.
second, if your doctor gave them to you, that is who should be answering your questions, not us.

----------


## fireman25

people like u is what's making this world what it is all i ask if anyone has ever taken it and if it helps you gain weight? if you don't like the questions don't read them and sure don't responed to them with your childish remarks why not be a grown up and acually respond to peoples questions or if you can't answer a question then don't reply at all. this is my first time on here and my last with people and there smart remarks i will go to a grown up web site where there aren't childish men.

----------


## ilovesus

:1welcome: 


> people like u is what's making this world what it is all i ask if anyone has ever taken it and if it helps you gain weight? if you don't like the questions don't read them and sure don't responed to them with your childish remarks why not be a grown up and acually respond to peoples questions or if you can't answer a question then don't reply at all. this is my first time on here and my last with people and there smart remarks i will go to a grown up web site where there aren't childish men.

----------


## PEWN

wow this shhhhh is old as f.....

----------


## shifty_git

> people like u is what's making this world what it is all i ask if anyone has ever taken it and if it helps you gain weight? if you don't like the questions don't read them and sure don't responed to them with your childish remarks why not be a grown up and acually respond to peoples questions or if you can't answer a question then don't reply at all. this is my first time on here and my last with people and there smart remarks i will go to a grown up web site where there aren't childish men.


Your question had nothing to do with the subject of this thread.
And what BIG said is true.. If you have questions about prescribed compounds you should be asking your doctor or even just doing a search on google.

----------

